# Dove Season Needs to be Re-Evaluated?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks that the DWR needs to work on changing the hunting season for doves?

Instead of complaining that I cant access private land (which is an argument that will last til the end of time), I think the bigger frustration is that our dove season is *terribly timed*. I cant think of a year in recent memory that a storm hasnt pushed the birds South a day or two before the hunt is scheduled to begin.

I may be mistaken, but it is my understanding the Arizona has multiple dove hunts and it seems logical that we follow the same model. And if we cant follow the same model, why cant we start the hunt 2 weeks earlier, and end it two weeks earlier?

If we were able to make this one change, I personally feel that we could have a lot more successful hunts and happier hunters that arent complaining about not having access to land that may hold a few birds that werent pushed out by a recent storm...

Thoughts?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Dove Season Needs to be Re-Evaluated*



> why cant we start the hunt 2 weeks earlier, and end it two weeks earlier?


Because the feds said so. The main concern is that doves may still be nesting through late August.

A split season works in Arizona because they get doves all year long. It would be impractical here considering most of our doves are all gone in two weeks anyway.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Dove Season Needs to be Re-Evaluated*

Like Clarq said, the feds set the rules on the migratory birds. The earliest they will let you hunt is Sept 1st. You'll have to gripe to them if you want it changed (good luck with that). The DWR has no say in the matter.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Dove Season Needs to be Re-Evaluated*

Good answer Clarq. And you are right about what you said, and I'm not disputing what you say in the least bit.

But doesnt it seem a little silly to even have a dove season up north all together? It just doesnt seem to work with the way things are currently organized up here.



Theekillerbee said:


> The DWR has no say in the matter.


You are right, but I wonder how much sway they have with the feds?


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Dove Season Needs to be Re-Evaluated*

But doesnt it seem a little silly to even have a dove season up north all together? It just doesnt seem to work with the way things are currently organized up here.

It doesnt seem silly to me at all! I have been hitting the dove opener since I was 12 years old and love it. I always look forward to hunting doves on Sept. 1st to usher in the new season. I've only ever hunted them in the North and would be pissed off if they got rid of it because some people seem to have a hard time finding doves. Its rare that we dont do well over the first weekend. Doves can be found all over the northern region. There are all kinds of walk in access areas that hold doves out here. This said its not the kind of dove hunt where you can just sit by a pond and limit out in 2 hours. We usually move around. Jump shooting and wing shooting birds throughout the day. Some years are great and were done by 11:00am. Other years takes us all day to scratch out 8-10 birds. Regardless we always have a good time. I have only had one year that really stunk. It was about 4 years ago. I only shot 1 dove that year. I had a fantastic time spending the day with my son and friends and I didnt have to do much cleaning when I got home so it was all good.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Dove Season Needs to be Re-Evaluated*

most only hunt doves one weekend anyways, I think it's perfect! go out the first few days and get tuned up for the duck hunt! plus cold snaps will be argued to the end of time. some say a cold snap has them push out, others say the days getting shorter make them push out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Dove Season Needs to be Re-Evaluated*

I've never heard the days getting shorter argument, but I can see their point.

You all make valid points, and I'm not saying I'm right either. But things seem a bit screwed up as far as the timing of the season IMO. But the breeding is also a valid point (one that I have considered as well) but I was always under the impression that it took place earlier than theorized due to my own personal observations (can you say bias?)


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Dove Season Needs to be Re-Evaluated*

it is my understanding, and this came from a DWR official years ago, the reason the dove season starts on sept 1 and cant be moved any earlier is we, the unites states, have some kind of migratory bird treaty with mexico that dictates when our dove season is. I think it also impacts when our waterfowl seasons are too, but not 100% sure on that part.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

this will be an argument that will go on until the end of time as well i have sent numerous letters as well as emails and phone calls with zero responses back in the past few years it seems to me that nobody is listening or that they dont care but i still try each and every year


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

> But doesnt it seem a little silly to even have a dove season up north all together? It just doesnt seem to work with the way things are currently organized up here.


If by "up north" you mean northern Utah then I completely disagree. I went out by Tremonton a week after the season started (and after a cold front; the high temp was about 80 or maybe less) and still shot one and missed a few others.

I see several of them on every youth waterfowl hunting day as well.

I also ran into 8-10 on December 16 while hunting geese several years ago.

All of these sightings took place in the Northern region!They are up there all year long in some areas and are certainly worth going after.

Just because I can't shoot very many in a day doesn't mean that it's silly to bother with a hunt up there.


----------

